# Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung



## stillshady (25. März 2010)

*Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

hallo,

ich habe vor einem Jahr mein Internet und Telefonvertrag bei Vodafon gemacht. Leider war das max. eine 1000er Leitung. Mir reicht diese aber nun nicht mehr und würde gerne ne 16000er Leitung haben. Meine Frage(n) nun,
- wie finde ich für meine Stadt einen Anbieter der mir ne 16000er geben kann?
- kann ich evtl. aus dem bestehenden Vodafone Vertrag vor Ablauf der 2 Jahre wieder raus?
 freu mich auf eure Hilfe
Mfg


----------



## K3n$! (25. März 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Soweit mir bekannt, kannst du nicht einfach den Vertrag vor den 2 Jahren kündigen, denn dann würde das sicherlich jeder machen 

Aber eigentlich müsstest du den Vertrag "upgraden" können, d.h. auf eine höhere Bandbreite wechseln. 
Generell kann dir jeder Anbieter 16000 schalten, solang die örtlichen Gegebenheiten stimmen. 
Das heißt, sind deine Leitungen schlecht und alt und wohnst du 3km vom Verteilerkasten weg, dann wird dir auch niemand eine 16000er Leitung schalten können. Genaueres kann dir aber deine Internetprovider, in deinem Fall Vodafone, sagen, wenn du dort mal nett anrufst. 
Generell ist Vodafone auch recht gut im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern.


----------



## Timmay (26. März 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Aus dem Vertrag kommst du nur beim einem Umzug und auch nur dann, wenn du in ein Gebiet ziehst in dem Vodafon keine 1000er Leitung bereitstellen kann. Dann hat man Sonderkündigungsrecht. Wenn du eventuell nicht an deinem aktuellen Wohnort, sondern vll noch bei deinen Eltern gemeldet bist, gäbe es da jedenfals eine Möglichkeit. Ich bin jedenfalls so aus meinem Vertrag gekommen 
Am Einfachsten wäre aber bestimmt einfach ein Leitungs-Upgrade


----------



## bingo88 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Normalerweise kannst du nen Upgrade durchführen (der Vertrag verlängert sich dann idR wieder auf 2 Jahre) - sofern denn eine schnellere Leitung verfügbar ist. Wenn VF in deinem Wohngebiet keine schnellere Leitung bereitstellen kann, hast du Pech gehabt. Dann kommst du nur mit dem "Umzug-Trick" da raus, da Vodafone ja die vertragliche Leistung "Anschluss mit (bis zu?) 1Mbit/s" erfüllt.


----------



## uuodan (1. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*



> hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor einem Jahr mein Internet und Telefonvertrag bei Vodafon gemacht. Leider war das max. eine 1000er Leitung. Mir reicht diese aber nun nicht mehr und würde gerne ne 16000er Leitung haben. Meine Frage(n) nun,
> - wie finde ich für meine Stadt einen Anbieter der mir ne 16000er geben kann?
> ...



Wie du einen Anbieter findest? Ein Tipp von mir: Google. Da kannst du nach T-Home (Telekom), Vodafone, Arcor, 1&1, Freenet DSL, Alice DSL, ... suchen und die Verfügbarkeit (max. Bandbreite) prüfen lassen. Das geht meist via Eingabe der Adresse und / oder deiner derzeitigen Festnetzrufnummer. Alternativ hilft ein Anruf bei den jeweiligen Hotlines des ISP z.B. 0800 33 0 1000 (T-Home).

Aus dem Vertrag kommst du nicht einfach so raus. Das wurde aber bereits richtig erklärt. Ein Tarifupgrade ist an sich immer möglich, aber: die Laufzeit verlängert sich hierbei wieder auf 24 Monate! Bitte beachten! Ansonsten gilt: AGBs lesen.


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Die Leitungswerte sind auch wichtig, wenn da 30dB drauf sind, dann schaltet dir niemand DSL16000...


----------



## uuodan (2. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Das ist für den Laien uninteressant. Der will einfach nur wissen, welche Bandbreite das maximal Mögliche ist. Abgesehen davon ist die Dämpfung nicht der einzig wichtige Wert.


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Natürlich spielen auch andere Faktoren wie die Leitungen nebeneinander usw. eine Rolle, aber wenn die Leitung schon zu lang ist bzw. die Leitung limitiert, kann kein Anbieter etwas schnelleres drüber laufen lassen (wobei man da schon mit teureren Lösungen vieleicht etwas erreichen könnte).


----------



## Marcus80 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Wir haben mal den Vertrag unserer Firma bei T-com gekündigt ,also vor ablauf der 2 jahre sollten dan die restlichen monate sowie vertrags strafe zahlen. Also immer Vorsicht beim Kündigen.


----------



## rebel4life (6. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Wieso Vertragsstrafe, wenn ihr normal gekündigt habt?


----------



## Marcus80 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Naja das wa vor der frist ..aber war eh alle bissel komisch kann auch nie sagen wies ausgegangen is aber die wollten glaub ich 300€ haben.


----------



## fuddles (6. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

@marcus80
Telekom vergibt keine "Vertragsstrafen" durch Kündigung. Das ist Unsinn. Wenn du dazu nicht die richtigen Infos hast bzw. heraus gibst lass bitte diese Unterstellungen bleiben. Sowas nennt man sonst Rufschädigung.

@TE aka stillshady
Schau dich eventuell bei einem Kabelanbieter um. Die bieten eine ganz andere Technik wie die DSL Provider. Oft ist eine Kabelinternet Leitung die bessere Wahl, da so gut wie immer bei Breitbandkabel bis zu 30Mbit und mehr möglich sind.
Anbieter sind: Kabel Deutschland / Unitymedia / Kabel BW GmbH


----------



## rebel4life (6. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Vertragsstrafe heißt, dass du deinen Pflichten, die im Vertrag festgelegt nicht nachgekommen bist und dafür eine Strafe zahlen musstest. Sprich du hast nicht mehr gezahlt, ansonsten kenne ich keine Pflichten bei einem DSL Vertrag seitens des Verbrauchers.


----------



## uuodan (6. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Dann hast du von Vertragsrecht und AGBs offenbar keine Ahnung.

Bezüglich der Thematik Kabelanbieter und konstante Geschwindigkeit wäre ich ebenfalls vorsichtig.


----------



## 3r1k (6. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*



stillshady schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor einem Jahr mein Internet und Telefonvertrag bei Vodafon gemacht. Leider war das max. eine 1000er Leitung. Mir reicht diese aber nun nicht mehr und würde gerne ne 16000er Leitung haben. Meine Frage(n) nun,
> - wie finde ich für meine Stadt einen Anbieter der mir ne 16000er geben kann?



--> Eigentlich kann dir jeder Anbieter eine "16000ner" "anbieten" ob die dann aber unbedingt ankommt, vor allen ob es Technisch möglich ist, ist eine andere Sache. Es ist im grunde genommen egal ob die Vodafone-, Telekom-, 1&1-, Freenet- oder Congstar- kunde bist.

Die Anbieter stellen dir einen Port auf einem Splitter im Hauptverteiler bereit, auf welchen sie dann nur einstellen, was du für ne Leitung bekommst.

Ich kann nur Congstar emphelen, da es ein Subunternehmen der Telekom ist und sehr Preiswert.



> - kann ich evtl. aus dem bestehenden Vodafone Vertrag vor Ablauf der 2 Jahre wieder raus?



Das musst du in den AGB's nachlesen, oder gegebenen Falls mit nem Anwalt besprechen.



> Die Leitungswerte sind auch wichtig, wenn da 30dB drauf sind, dann schaltet dir niemand DSL16000...



jeder Anbieter, der seine eigene Technik hat auch andere Rauschabstände.

Was du mit Leitungswerten meinst sind sicher Leitungsdämpfung und die Rauschabstände


----------



## amdintel (6. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

das ist doch dieser Provider der für  Neu und Kunden anfragen meist nur sehr schwer erreichbar ist  telefonisch ? 1000 ist in der tat etwas zu wenig für heutige Verhältnisse...man kommt u.u  schon aus so einem 2 Jahres Vertrag raus  kann man ja ma versuchen ..

u.u  Verhandlungs Sache , 
bei vielen seriösen Providern kann man auch in einen anderen Vertrag wechseln mit einer schnelleren  Leitung
VDSL z.b. , das würde ich zu aller erst versuchen ohne das man kündigen muss aba der Vertrag  verlängert sich dann  . Wenn der nicht mit macht, würde ich übern Anwalt versuchen  zu kündigen mit der Begründung der I-Net Zugang entspricht den heutigen Standard und den Bedürfnissen nicht mehr, Provider weigert sich  Abhilfe zu schaffen , 
für den Fall das der nicht mit spielt .
Dazu musst du aber vorweisen können das ein anderer Anbieter dir einen schneller Zugang  sofort geben kann und das schriftlich und z.b. und du z.b.  deshalb 
Nachteile hast wegen der Vertragsbedingung .




3r1k schrieb:


> --> Eigentlich kann dir jeder Anbieter eine "16000ner" "anbieten" ob die dann aber unbedingt ankommt, vor allen ob es Technisch möglich ist, ist eine andere Sache. Es ist im grunde genommen egal ob die Vodafone-, Telekom-, 1&1-, Freenet- oder Congstar- kunde bist.


  wo haste denn das Märchen her ?
wenn bei ihm z.b. die Leistungen allgemein sehr schlecht sind kann auch ein andere Provider da nichts ausrichten,
die letzte Meile hat meist die Telekom ,
da müsste er schon auf SKY DSL  oder ähnliches wechseln,
PS bei uns hier und ich wohne in ner Großstadt fühlt man sich nicht ein mal in der Lage 100 Meter DSL 
Kabel zu legen  in Norwegen hat man einen Rechts Anspruch darauf in Deutschland haste nichts  oder bekommst 0815 DSL.


----------



## 3r1k (6. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*



amdintel schrieb:


> wo haste denn das Märchen her ?
> wenn bei ihm z.b. die Leistungen allgemein sehr schlecht sind kann auch ein andere Provider da nichts ausrichten





> wenn bei ihm z.b. die Leistungen allgemein sehr schlecht sind kann auch ein andere Provider da nichts ausrichten,


könnt ihr euch mal etwas genauer ausdrücken bitte?

seid nicht so schreibfaul ich versteh immer nur die hälfte


----------



## fuddles (6. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*



uuodan schrieb:


> Dann hast du von Vertragsrecht und AGBs offenbar keine Ahnung.
> 
> Bezüglich der Thematik Kabelanbieter und konstante Geschwindigkeit wäre ich ebenfalls vorsichtig.



Das erste beziehe ich jetzt mal nicht auf mich bzw. keine Ahnung auf wen du das überhaupt beziehst.

Beim zweiten fühle ich mich mal angesprochen.

1. Wer spricht von konstanter Geschwindigkeit?
2. Ist im allgemeinen eine höhere Bandbreite bei Kabel möglich als es mit A-DSL möglich ist. Ist für den Kunden sowieso begrenzt auf 16Mbit. Der Ausbau von V-DSL ist nur sehr mager. Liegt man in einem Kabelausbaugebiet wo der Kabelbetreiber auch Internet anbietet, ist es meißtens möglich das der Kunde die höchstmögliche Geschwindigkeit bekommt. Aufjedenfall durchweg höhere Bandbreite als bei A-DSL.
3. Warum schreibst du so einen unnötigen Kommentar? Spar dir das.

PS:
Ich rauf mir gleich die Haare, heftig was hier an halb-wissen und unnötigen Kommentaren abgelassen wird *grins*


----------



## Marcus80 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

_Ich will der T-com ja auch nix unterstehlen. aber ich werd mich wohl  nicht mehr dazu __äußern__.

@fuddles  wie du meinst ^^
_


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

wenn wir schon bei dem thema sind, kann mir einer die frage beantworten? Ich habe laut vertrag ne 6000er , aber in unserem Sch.....Dorf gibts nur ne 2000er  ich downloade nun mit ner maximalen geschwindigkeit von 180 KB/s. ist das normal für die 2000er leitung?
Und kann ich irgendwie erreichen, dass in unserem dorf ne schnellere leitung zur verfügung gestellt wird?
Danke


----------



## The_Freak (7. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Also 180 kb/s im Download ist noch weniger als ich mit meiner vertraglichen 2000'er hatte, da hatte ich um die 220-230 kb/s. 
Da ich derzeit auch eine 6000'er habe kann ich dir sagen das da bei dir eigentlich um die 650-700 
kb/s ankommen sollten beim download 

ps:
da fällt mir ein, ein Dorf(Nebenort) von unserer Stadt hier hat Unterschriften für VDSL gesammelt, wie viele da dran teilgenommen hatteb weiß ich nich aber die haben dadurch ihre schnellere Leitung bekommen. Vllt wissen ja die richtigen "Pro's" was man da machen /nicht machen kann.


----------



## K3n$! (7. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Soweit mir bekannt gibt es keine Mindestbandbreite bei DSL 6000 wie es bei DSL 16000 der Fall ist.

Bei einer optimalen DSL 2000er Leitung würdest du auf 250KByte/s kommen.

--> 2000 / 8 = 250

Und deine Geschwindigkeit entspricht einer (180 * 8 = ) 1440er Leitung.

Schon recht mager, wie ich finde.


----------



## GPHENOM (8. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Ich wohn mitten in bremen, hab ein 6000er Vertrag und die Telekom sgat sie kann hier aber nicht mehr als ne 3500er Verbindung bereitstellen.
Mein Router sagt das auch nur 3546 k/bits ankommen.
Ich lade auch nur mit max 250KByte/s runter.
Da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder?
Kann es auch an den Hausleitungen liegen?

mfg


----------



## amdintel (8. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt gibt es keine Mindestbandbreite bei DSL 6000 wie es bei DSL 16000 der Fall ist.
> 
> Bei einer optimalen DSL 2000er Leitung würdest du auf 250KByte/s kommen.
> 
> ...



richtig außer man hat eine schriftlich Zusicherung dann muss das auch eingehalten werden , in Norwegen ist gesetzlich geregelt die mindest Bandbreite ist DSL 1000 , hier in Deutschland kann es dir passieren,
das du für DSL 6000 bezahlst und gelieferte dir wird eine 56 K Modem Bandbreite , doll ne 
Unser Gesetzgeber Vata Staat mischt sich ja sonst  überall ein ,
aber wo es um die Rechte der Bürger geht kuckt er gerne weg ,

Es müsste Gesetzlich eine Reglung gegeben DSL Mindestbandbreite ,
genau so wie der Mindest Lohn gefordert wird , 
Leute macht doch einfach mal eine Beschwerde beim Bundestag darüber .


----------



## K3n$! (8. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

@AMDPHENOMX3:

Wo genau steht das ? 
Bei den anliegenden Daten und den verfügbaren ?
Diese Information gibt z.B. die Fritz!Box preis. 

Wie gehst du ins Internet ? Via LAN oder kabellos ?
Von welchem Server hast du geladen ?
Auch einmal per Downloadmanager + Uniserver probiert ?


----------



## D.I.Y (8. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Naja ich bin mein Problem durch einen Umzug umgangen, ich hatte vorher DSL Light 384 kbit/s und habe jetzt 100 mbit/s. Das ist wirklich ein Unterschied, das ist unbeschreiblich

Ich würde niemandem es auch nur wünschen so eine lahme Leitung zu haben wie ich sie hatte.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

von 384 kbit/s kann ich ja nur träumen  naja ich kann mit meinen 180 kbit/s zwar auch grad so Day of defeat Source zocken und uach mal kleinere sachen runterladen, aber ist ahlt schon extrem langsam -.-

@amdintel: wie will ich das machen mit dem bundestag anschreiben?????


----------



## amdintel (9. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

man kann doch eine Eingabe machen bzw.. Beschwerde 
über diesen desolaten Internet Zustand  in Deutschland, 
das Recht hat man als Bürger und Steuer Zahler  .
man kann auch eine Unterschriften Sammung machen und sich
 massenhaft da beschweren , noch haben wir etwas Demokratie .


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

naja aber ich glaub da hat man wenig erfolg, schliesslich macht die regierung bei sowas ja kein gewinn, kann den bürgern nichts aus der tasche ziehen, sondern muss aus der eigenen tasche was rausziehen....
Ich denk das ist eher ne sache der gemeinde, mal sehen ich geh vielleicht mal aufs rathaus damit


----------



## GPHENOM (9. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*



K3n$! schrieb:


> @AMDPHENOMX3:
> 
> Wo genau steht das ?
> Bei den anliegenden Daten und den verfügbaren ?
> ...



Es steht bei mir in der FritzBox wo genau weiß ich nicht muss ich nochmal gucken.

Ich gehe Kabellos ins Internet aber ich habe es mal mit Kabel Probiert und es war das gleiche Ergebnis.

Ich hab schon zig Downloadmanager durch aber es hat nie die 350 wirklich überschritten.

Was ein Uniserver ist weiß ich nicht genau^^

Danke das du mir Helfen willst.


----------



## K3n$! (9. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Naja ein Uni-Server ist einfach ein Server einer Universität (^^), die i.d.R. eine sehr gute Internetanbindung mit viel Download sowie Upload haben - letzteres wäre für dich interessant. Hierbei kommt man dann mit einem Downloadmanager sehr gut auf seine tatsächliche Internetgeschwindigkeit, da die meisten Speedtests einfach zu überlastet sind, wobei sich das wiederum erst merklich bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten zeigt. So komm ich fast nirgends auf meine volle Bandbreite (siehe Speedtest.net). Hier muss ich schon ein Telekom Server aus dem Ausland nutzen, um annähernd vollen Speed zu bekommen. 

Interessant wäre mal ein Screenshot deiner Verbindungsübersicht, auf der die Daten wie verfügbar, anliegend, DSL Fehler, usw. stehen.


----------



## GPHENOM (9. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Ich hab es jetzt mal versucht mit dem Uni-server (habs vorher so englisch gelesen da wusste ich nicht was nur meinst^^) Aber hat keinen Unterschied gemacht.

Hie mal die Screenshots ist glaub ich alles drauf.

Hab noch mal nen Screenshot von der Telekom Seite rangehängt.
Da seht ihr was die Seite sagt.


----------



## K3n$! (9. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Jo, also hast du eine 3000er Leitung und bei dir ist VDSL verfügbar, ebenso wie bei mir 

Fastpath ist bei dir nicht geschaltet. 

Wenn du nicht auf den Speed kommst, liegt es am WLAN oder am Server, denn die Fritz!Box sagt ja, dass die Geschwindigkeit ankommt.

VDSL kann ich übrigens sehr empfehlen. Netter Download und Upload (50/10) und der Ping ist mir ca. 27ms zu heise.de auch nicht zu verachten. Dazu gibt es noch Fernsehen in sehr guter Qualität. Wir haben das Paket Entertain Comfort für 59,95€ pro Monat. Akzeptabel wie ich meine, da wir unseren Kabelanschluss gekündigt und so 15€ gespart haben. So kostet uns die VDSL Flat nur 45€ so zu sagen


----------



## GPHENOM (10. April 2010)

*AW: Möchte mehr wie nur 1000er Leitung*

Am WLAN kann es ja nicht liegen denn wenn ich ein Kabel nehme ist es ja genauso langsam.

Was ist Fastpath?

Ich glaube ich sollte mal bei den Nachbarn fragen wie schnell deren Internet ist.
Hoffentlich hat da jemand Ahnung.^^


----------

